# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Okay, what is with the cat obsession...

## Otherside

Especially on the internet. The internet probably wouldn't be anywhere near the same place it is without Cats. I remember that watching a video of  dancing cat on the web was fun back in the nineties...for some reason. I never got that. Then again, I don't get a lot on the internet. I didn't exactly get this...but still, I can't help but laugh somewhat for some reason.





Or the many, many pages dedicated to cats who look like well known people in real life. There's Hitler cat (Kitler):



The internet is such a strange place.

----------


## Monotony

Why you got a problem with cats or something?  :Eyebrow:

----------


## Otherside

New Thread: Memes.

----------


## peace

Mr kitty thought he would dance just for you.

----------


## meeps



----------


## meeps



----------


## peace



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Chantellabella

> Or the many, many pages dedicated to cats who look like well known people in real life. There's Hitler cat (Kitler):
> 
> 
> 
> The internet is such a strange place.



I'm sorry, but every time I see this cat, I bust out laughing. I'm sure he's thrilled about people laughing at him.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

was rescued after being attacked and injured by a crow.Her rescuer  was feeding her with a tube, which the kitten hated, so the mushroom  suit was made to hold her down while feeding.  
link

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside



----------


## Otherside

> Mr kitty thought he would dance just for you.



I was trying to look for a dancing cat GIF and all I got was this:





And no, I'm afriad this thread is not the queue either  ::D:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Otherside

In other words, cats are evil, and they're probably going to take over the world in the next few months

----------


## Sagan

I for one welcome our new feline overlords

----------


## Otherside

:hit wall:

----------


## Monotony

> In *other words, cats are evil,* and they're probably going to take over the world in the next few months



Take that back right now  :damn kids:

----------


## Otherside

Flickr, WTF??? You are crap!! ARGH!!!!

----------

